# I hate cuddling....



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

So, I got a question for y'all. Well, no, it's not a question.

I hate cuddling. Or touching. Or anything like that. Since when the hell do you have to cuddle, lick, snuggle, or any of that to be a good furry? @_@ It's just... Creepy. To me. Unwanted attention like that gives me the willies. What about you guys?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 26, 2010)

inb4 Willow, the cuddle lover

I do see what your talking about, if it's about fursuits. Some touching, scritching, and and fondling can be a bit.... weird. But it's nice that most suiters make you ask for them, so it can be avoided.

I'm just implying that this is what you mean, OP.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, the "furry" world doesn't have any sort of strict initiation process. I love cuddling and all of that intimate, touchy together stuff.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 26, 2010)

Well it's one thing to be goosed by my man, it's something quite different to be groped by a 400 pound cave-dweller in a costume rug.

I for one only like it when Janks has sex with me, but I guess I'm weird like that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> inb4 Willow, the cuddle lover


 Hi 

I should be sleeping, but I heard my name

I wouldn't mind it if a close friend, or my love interest wanted to snuggle or cuddle up with me..cuz, I'd love that
But, some random person I've never met trying to cuddle with me..maybe not so much

I made a rave about cuddling a few months ago
I love feeling safe |3

kay, there you go, buh bai


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

I like cuddling, though only with my significant other or close family. I find hugs from strangers creepy and somewhat invasive. If a furry tried to hug me, than I'd probably end up breaking their jaw with my fist.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> inb4 Willow, the cuddle lover
> 
> I do see what your talking about, if it's about fursuits. Some touching, scritching, and and fondling can be a bit.... weird. But it's nice that most suiters make you ask for them, so it can be avoided.
> 
> I'm just implying that this is what you mean, OP.



It's not suiters per se`, but it does have to do with random IMs or Forums replies that are *Cuddles with* or *Licks* or something. Unless you have specific permission, do not touch me like that. I feel violated.



Fuzzle said:


> Yeah, the "furry" world doesn't have any sort of strict initiation process. I love cuddling and all of that intimate, touchy together stuff.


 
I like it when it's wanted. But getting a random text from a random fur you only kinda or barely know is just... Ugh...




Jesie said:


> Well it's one thing to be goosed by my man, it's something quite different to be groped by a 400 pound cave-dweller in a costume rug.
> 
> I for one only like it when Janks has sex with me, but I guess I'm weird like that.


 
See, this guy gets it. When touched by one you like or have given permission to, it's fantastic.
When not it's... ... ...


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Don and Willow also understand. High five guys.


----------



## Mattqat (Jun 26, 2010)

Sarkonian said:
			
		

> Since when the hell do you have to cuddle, lick, snuggle, or any of that  to be a good furry?


Maybe people who like cute fuzzy animal people just tend to also be people who like to be warm and cozy with other people.  Or maybe furries just have a deep, passionate need for love and acceptance which drives them to want to hold each other and never let go.  Or maybe the rest of the Internet is right, and most furries have only cold voids instead of souls and have a physical need to cuddle together to stay warm enough to survive.  Pick whichever explanation fits your personal philosophy.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Each one seems ... Slightly more pedo than the last. Save for the last one. The last one is pretty cool, philosophy wise.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2010)

feels good man


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 26, 2010)

I only like to cuddle with close friends and be really intimate with my mate. Otherwise, gtfo. Hugs are the exception if you look human. Fat people or nasty people do not count for the free hugbox.


----------



## Riv (Jun 26, 2010)

Mattqat said:


> personal philosophy.


 
*Fursonal furlosophy*

... Remember what forum you're on, boy.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm not sure what the general consensus of what cuddling is around here, but I'm talking about snuggling type stuff with your mate, not random fruity furries.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> inb4 Willow, the cuddle lover
> 
> I do see what your talking about, if it's about fursuits. Some touching, *scritching*, and and fondling can be a bit.... weird. But it's nice that most suiters make you ask for them, so it can be avoided.
> 
> I'm just implying that this is what you mean, OP.


 
Don't say that! It reminds me of that csi episode lol
gross


Also, op, not even with babes? I joke about it as anyone else here with a soul of some sort, but I probably would not let anybody here touch me.
But hot chicks eeeeeeeeh


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Certain exceptions can be made, definitely, but when every random fur comes to you ready to touch you in ways you ain't never been prepared for... Well...


----------



## Kobu (Jun 26, 2010)

What?!  Cuddling rocks!!


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't like cuddling too long with my significant other. Arms go numb, things get uncomfortable, they fall asleep and you want to move but you don't because you don't want to wake them up. Bah. I'll cuddle for a bit, but once it gets uncomfy, yer on yer own. 

As for strangers, I'll give hugs if you ask and you don't smell like you've been rolling around in garbage or other unmentionables for months with out end. 

I'm not bi or lesbian, but I kinda like cuddling and snuggling with other girls better than with guys. Girls are just... Softer. More cuddleable. In my experience anyway.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 26, 2010)

I like cuddling only if I know them and they don't have stinky breath. Brush your teeth, for fucks sake.


----------



## Mattqat (Jun 26, 2010)

Riv said:


> *Fursonal furlosophy*


Must... not... submit... to... furversion... of... English... language...

Damn. Too late.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 26, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I like cuddling only if I know them and they don't have stinky breath. Brush your teeth, for fucks sake.



OH MY GOD THIS.

Bad breath is my worst nightmare. I have broken up with guys over it.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

See, I don't mind it with significant others or those who've gained the right, just that, when it randomly comes from people you kinda know, or barely know, or don't know, it's like, touching someone's stuff when you just met them for the first time. They want to punch you for touching something you shouldn't have.


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

Cuddling is win you heartless [no species named] :<


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Call me a Fox for the sake of your (in?)sanity.


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

Sarkonian said:


> Call me a Fox for the sake of your (in?)sanity.


 I see what you did there.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh u.


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

Sarkonian said:


> Oh u.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

My picture actually fit the situation


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

What? I can't put a picture of one glaring?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 26, 2010)

If you hate cuddling you got no reason to live.


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

Hes not even glaring at me -.-


----------



## Glitch (Jun 26, 2010)

I FUCKING LOVE CUDDLING!!!

Well, as long as it's with my girlfriend or a close friend.
I don't like strangers touching me.

A guy even sniffed me once because he thought my hair smelled good.  :c
Fucking creeeppppyyyyy....


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If you hate cuddling you got no reason to live.


 
I rofl'd. This is so lol wut worthy.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I FUCKING LOVE CUDDLING!!!
> 
> Well, as long as it's with my girlfriend or a close friend.
> I don't like strangers touching me.
> ...


 
You know EXACTLY where I'm coming from then.


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If you hate cuddling you got no reason to live.


This.
Instant boners.



Glitch said:


> I FUCKING LOVE CUDDLING!!!
> 
> Well, as long as it's with my girlfriend or a close friend.
> I don't like strangers touching me.
> ...


 Was he sexy?


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 26, 2010)

no, because i absolutely loathe being touched as well.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Thumbs up for you Harley guy.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

I wonder if its okay to hug people in fursuits too. ;P I do it a lot.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

As long as you ask first it should be fine... Well, ask and they say yes.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sarkonian said:


> As long as you ask first it should be fine... Well, ask and they say yes.


 
I never ask. ;D I go straight for the hug and they hug back.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

=/ Well, they like random hugs then. Totally different from me.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 26, 2010)

Cuddling is fine.


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I wonder if its okay to hug people in fursuits too. ;P I do it a lot.


 Before this one 1 i had never met furries irl and it depressed me, then as im leaving my favorite arcade 4 fursuits start walking in, i couldnt contain myself and just huggled the skunks brains out, he thought i was weird till i told him i was a furry lol.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate hugs from people I don't know or dislike, that's my girlfreinds job.
I think this is in order: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jSKyWSvNgg


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

>_>;


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job Dan. You summed it all up perfectly.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 26, 2010)

Finally I had a time when that link would come in handy...


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

/thread

Am done with it tonight. Can't wait to see what's posted here tomorrow!


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

-.-" I hate the way sonic looks/sounds there


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 26, 2010)

If you don't know me, don't freakin' touch me. Just my standpoint on it.

I don't have a problem with cuddling - just with people I don't know trying to physically touch me.


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

What if their boner-ific?


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 26, 2010)

unwanted attention?


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> If you don't know me, don't freakin' touch me. Just my standpoint on it.
> 
> I don't have a problem with cuddling - just with people I don't know trying to physically touch me.


 
New Objective : Hug Kaine Wuff to death. ;D


----------



## Querk (Jun 26, 2010)

Cuddling is aallllright except when people glomp you without asking.

what the hell people who don't ask


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2010)

Personally, I've got no hang-ups about physical contact.  As long as I don't have a specific reason to not want to touch you (bad hygeine, you're creepy, I'm just too warm already, etc.) you're probably welcome to snuggle up if you want.


----------



## Akro (Jun 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Personally, I've got no hang-ups about physical contact.  As long as I don't have a specific reason to not want to touch you (bad hygeine, you're creepy, I'm just too warm already, etc.) you're probably welcome to snuggle up if you want.


 I wanna find and snuggle you now x333


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate physical contact, unless it's with people I'm emotionally close to.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Personally, I've got no hang-ups about physical contact.  As long as I don't have a specific reason to not want to touch you (bad hygeine, you're creepy, I'm just too warm already, etc.) you're probably welcome to snuggle up if you want.





> I wanna find and snuggle you now x333



Awww i want to snuggle with Lobar too. ;D Snuggle party. <:3


----------



## Oovie (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, as long as they pass an ugly test. Figure if they_ look_ ugly chances are they're unhygienic, something is going to hitch a ride over onto you after contact! Get the fuck out, abort!


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2010)

Cuddling rules.  I wish more ppl were into it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 26, 2010)

I dont mind cuddling to a point.
Proably wouldn't from random ppl from the street.

At a fur con yeah, Someone I know well, sure. Significant other definitely.


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 26, 2010)

I do not like people touching me
Seriously, I want to punch people in the throat when they do

The only people that can are close friends
But Ive never been cuddled so I wouldnt know if Id like it or not
...but Im assuming I would ;~;


----------



## Tally (Jun 26, 2010)

WHO WANTS A HUG?!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> WHO WANTS A HUG?!



If you dont mind a hug from a dragon :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

The thought of someone touching my neck makes we twitch. I blame Sweeney Todd. >>
My mother decided to get _angry _at me for saying this, being all "well then how are you going to have a husband?!"

Hugs is fine, though. OP is will die alone. :3

EDIT: Everyone wants to hug murrsuiters.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe with a few special friends online I don't mind doing that sometimes but IRL I can't tolerate being touched


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Maybe with a few special friends online I don't mind doing that sometimes but IRL I can't tolerate being touched


 
Awww someone needs a hug of love in real life...... :3


----------



## Lobar (Jun 26, 2010)

Akro said:


> I wanna find and snuggle you now x333


 


Adelin said:


> Awww i want to snuggle with Lobar too. ;D Snuggle party. <:3


 
d'aww :3c


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Nobody wants to cuddle me :c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Nobody wants to cuddle me :c


 You have mammal-scales.
That's pretty weird... but a hug shouldn't hurt.
*hug*


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Nobody wants to cuddle me :c



<.< Maybe its because you don't like getting cuddled?



> d'aww :3c



:3


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Adelin said:


> <.< Maybe its because you don't like getting cuddled?


I do too! D:



Harebelle said:


> You have mammal-scales.
> That's pretty  weird... but a hug shouldn't hurt.
> *hug*


 *hugs back* I am  happy now. :3


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, I like hugs and cuddling. Probably because I'm affectionate to my family. Physical contact can help in a relationship with other people. (I am not talking about sex)


----------



## Rayden (Jun 26, 2010)

I have no problems with it as long as it's a girl.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

Rayden said:


> I have no problems with it as long as it's a girl.


 
-.-"


----------



## Glitch (Jun 26, 2010)

Akro said:


> Was he sexy?


 
No, not even if I were straight.  (I thought everyone knew I was a lesbian here.  Like, a lesbian with an actual vagina.)
And I get insanely creeped out if guys stare at me in ways outside of normal.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 26, 2010)

Adelin said:


> -.-"



*cuddles Adelin*:grin:


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2010)

Adelin said:


> -.-"


 
I do not understand this responce. Please elaborate.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Rayden said:


> I have no problems with it as long as it's a girl.


 
Way to limit yourself.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate _furry_ cuddling. It's retarded in the most literal sense of the word. I like normal cuddling, from people I care about and trust.


----------



## Tao (Jun 26, 2010)

Cuddling is fun! ^^

*cuddles Hare*


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Way to limit yourself.


 
It's a perfectly sane stance. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 26, 2010)

Thatch said:


> It's a perfectly sane stance. :V


 
Trannies?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 26, 2010)

Sarkonian said:


> It's not suiters per se`, but it does have to do with random IMs or Forums replies that are *Cuddles with* or *Licks* or something. Unless you have specific permission, do not touch me like that. I feel violated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel the same way.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Blues said:


> I hate _furry_ cuddling. It's retarded in the most literal sense of the word. I like normal cuddling, from people I care about and trust.



I dare you to not want to cuddle me in suit. U:<



Tao said:


> Cuddling is fun! ^^
> 
> *cuddles Hare*



wheee~


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2010)

I like drunk cuddling :3c


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I dare you to not want to cuddle me in suit. U:<


 
Suits beg to be hugged. You do not dress up in a cute, soft costume with fur specifically made to be pleasant to the eye and to the touch and say that people can't touch it.

I was referring to furry cuddling in general. We all know the kind. The person who replaces even vaguely normal social interaction with touching people without permission and assuming familiarity. e_e


----------



## Tally (Jun 26, 2010)

Blues said:


> Suits beg to be hugged. You do not dress up in a cute, soft costume with fur specifically made to be pleasant to the eye and to the touch and say that people can't touch it.


 
"I dress up because the suit represents the real me. I am an animal, animals don't like to cuddle."


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> "I dress up because the suit represents the real me. I am an animal, animals don't like to cuddle."


 
The real you is not high-grade plush fur held together with stitches, foam, and various shit.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> "I dress up because the suit represents the real me. I am an animal, animals don't like to cuddle."


 
Oi.
YOU DON'T UNDERSTAANNNDD.


----------



## Naughty Little Wolf (Jun 26, 2010)

dude cuddling is total win on all levels <3


----------



## Tally (Jun 26, 2010)

Blues said:


> The real you is not high-grade plush fur held together with stitches, foam, and various shit.


 
Hope you noticed the ""'s, personally I do like getting hugged.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 26, 2010)

Tally said:


> "I dress up because the suit represents the real me. I am an animal, animals don't like to cuddle."



Humans ARE an animal, and most of us like to hug.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Humans ARE an animal, and most of us like to hug.


 
Animals don't like to hug. Go hug a wild deer, or a stray cat.


----------



## Naughty Little Wolf (Jun 26, 2010)

hugs are almost as important as coffee....ALMOST...cause coffee is the source of all things good in this universe


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Animals don't like to hug. Go hug a wild deer, or a stray cat.


 
BEAR hug.
I win.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 26, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Animals don't like to hug. Go hug a wild deer, or a stray cat.



Tell me where in my post I said animals don't like to hug. I didn't. I was referring to HUMANS which are a form of animal.

And saying "Animals do not like to hug or cuddle" is a wrong generalization.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> BEAR hug.
> I win.


 
You can only recieve it once :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2010)

It's fun to cuddle with straight guys, get them drunk and they won't care :3

What? It's not like I'm fucking them


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 26, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> It's fun to cuddle with straight guys, get them drunk and they won't care :3
> 
> What? It's not like I'm fucking them


 
he speaks the truth...works with females to


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jun 26, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> he speaks the truth...works with females to


 
it's fun too. when they have no idea why we're all in the same bed the next morning xD


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jun 26, 2010)

I love cuddleing, petting, scritching, ect., but only with a person that I feel attracted to. If it's just random strangers that that's really weird.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> I love cuddleing, petting, scritching, ect., but only with a person that I feel attracted to. If it's just random strangers that that's really weird.


This. Physical intimacy with strangers is about as appealing as taking a bath with a cattle prod.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate people touching me. Hugs can go to hell for all I care.

And god help you if you try to tickle me...


----------



## Trance (Jun 26, 2010)

I love hugs and cuddles and crap.  But, yeah...  if i don't even know you at all;  GTF off me.

Heck, some people are just huggable.  Not if they're fat, old, or they're ugly/creepy though.

But other than that i'm a freakin' hugbox IRL.  Pillows are nice too.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I love hugs and cuddles and crap.  But, yeah...  if i don't even know you at all;  GTF off me.
> 
> Heck, some people are just huggable.  Not if they're fat, old, or they're ugly/creepy though.
> 
> But other than that i'm a freakin' hugbox IRL.  Pillows are nice too.


 Then you are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Trance (Jun 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by *Heckler & Koch*
> 
> Then you are the bane of my existence.



If _i'm_ the bane of your existence, you're doin' pretty well H&K.  

Why so cold?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> If _i'm_ the bane of your existence, you're doin' pretty well H&K.
> 
> Why so cold?


 Because hugs are terrible and I hate them.


----------



## Trance (Jun 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by *Heckler & Koch*
> 
> Because hugs are terrible and I hate them.



mmmk.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 26, 2010)

Hugging is fine with anyone who isn't a stranger.

Cuddling is for family/partner/close friend.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 26, 2010)

*cuddles OP*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because hugs are terrible and I hate them.


 
sounds like somebody needs a hug
;_;


----------



## Adelin (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate people touching me. Hugs can go to hell for all I care.
> 
> And god help you if you try to tickle me...



Awww seriously? Not even with family members or friends? <:3


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> sounds like somebody needs a hug
> ;_;



>=[



Adelin said:


> Awww seriously? Not even with family members or friends? <:3



Nope.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> >=[
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.



You must have some serious emotional problems then, or you're just hiding your sensitive side. Touch and intimacy is a basic human instinct and need, it's hardwired into your brain.


----------



## Trance (Jun 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by *Greg-the-Fox*
> 
> sounds like somebody needs a hug
> ;_;



 If only hugs didn't have opposite the intended effect with him.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> You must have some serious emotional problems then, or you're just hiding your sensitive side. Touch and intimacy is a basic human instinct and need, it's hardwired into your brain.


 I'm posting on a furry forum, there's obviously something wrong with me. :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm posting on a furry forum, there's obviously something wrong with me. :V


 You need a hug...


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

N106 said:


> You need a hug...


 Not if you value your life.


----------



## Trance (Jun 26, 2010)

*hug*

FUCK, RUUUNNNN!!!!!   HE'S GOT AN MP5 SUBMACHINE GUN!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> *hug*
> 
> FUCK, RUUUNNNN!!!!!   HE'S GOT AN MP5 SUBMACHINE GUN!!!


 I wish I had one. They're damn expensive.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2010)

I think I need a hug right now ;_;


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I think I need a hug right now ;_;


 Well you won't be getting one from me.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you won't be getting one from me.


 
so mean :C


----------



## Trance (Jun 27, 2010)

> Originally posted by Greg-the-Fox
> 
> I think I need a hug right now ;_;



*hug*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2010)

:3c Hugs for everyone!


----------



## Mentova (Jun 27, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> so mean :C


 I'm not mean ilu =[


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 27, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I think I need a hug right now ;_;



*gives a big dragon hug*


----------



## Adelin (Jun 27, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> *gives a big dragon hug*


 
Don't squish him.  Hmmm this reminds me of barney.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 27, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Don't squish him.  Hmmm this reminds me of barney.



It was just a big hug not a squishing kind.

Hugs are good, but barney just outright scares me.


----------



## Tally (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not mean ilu =[


 
Now I'm jealous. :<


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 27, 2010)

I remove most e-hugs with Cuddlewarebytes and block attempts with HugzAlarm. :V 

For rl, I'd suggest a harsh; "NO." followed by a dose of bear mace if they are persistent.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 27, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> I remove most e-hugs with Cuddlewarebytes and block attempts with HugzAlarm. :V
> 
> For rl, I'd suggest a harsh; "NO." followed by a dose of bear mace if they are persistent.


 
Soo harsh. ;p


----------



## Bambi (Jun 27, 2010)

Sarkonian said:


> So, I got a question for y'all. Well, no, it's not a question.
> 
> I hate cuddling. Or touching. Or anything like that. Since when the hell do you have to cuddle, lick, snuggle, or any of that to be a good furry? @_@ It's just... Creepy. To me. Unwanted attention like that gives me the willies. What about you guys?


Communist.

Well, okay, if it's unwanted and random attention? Then yeah.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 27, 2010)

Cuddling is awesome


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 27, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Cuddling is awesome


Yeah it can be.
Usualy only with someone I know tho.

Mostly wouldnt a random person I dont know tho. Except at a furry con.  Have gotten a good amount of hugs at one when in a fursuit.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate people touching me. Hugs can go to hell for all I care.
> 
> And god help you if you try to tickle me...



I also despise being tickled....I tend to lash out....


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I also despise being tickled....I tend to lash out....



This is something I dont like either.

Only person who I would allow would be a significant other, and maybe only after we known each other for a while.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I also despise being tickled....I tend to lash out....


 
Anticipation of tickling can have this effect, too. >>
My ferrets go hyper if I tickle them.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 27, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Yeah it can be.
> Usualy only with someone I know tho.
> 
> Mostly wouldnt a random person I dont know tho. Except at a furry con.  Have gotten a good amount of hugs at one when in a fursuit.


 
Awww you wear a fursuit? :3 WIsh i could see you in one and take a big hug now. ;D


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 27, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Awww you wear a fursuit? :3 WIsh i could see you in one and take a big hug now. ;D



If you want to see it.
Click the paw to my FA account. I have a couple picks.  Im the blue dragon.
Having a other one commissioned to look more like my fursonia soon tho.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> It's fun to cuddle with straight guys, get them drunk and they won't care :3


 
That's why drunken fun is the best. You can dance, and sing, and vomit, then fall into the pond, dance some more and go to sleep.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

Thatch said:


> That's why drunken fun is the best. You can dance, and sing, and vomit, then fall into the pond and go to eternal sleep.


 
Fix.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 27, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> If you want to see it.
> Click the paw to my FA account. I have a couple picks.  Im the blue dragon.
> Having a other one commissioned to look more like my fursonia soon tho.


 
Awww so cute. Hmm did you make that all by yourself? I wanna hug it so bad to feel how cuddly it is. ;D


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Fix.


 
Yeah, that too >.>


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 27, 2010)

As long as you're not creepy or have bad breath or smell of urine (unless you're my grandparents) I probably don't mind if you hug me. If I don't know you I'd probably think you're weird for doing it, but I wouldn't mind.

As if somebody would want to hug me.

Somebody hug me.

Please

;_;


----------



## Trance (Jun 27, 2010)

You want hugs Snowfox?

You sure?

ok!  *Hug*


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> If I don't know you I'd probably think you're weird for doing it, but I wouldn't mind.
> 
> As if somebody would want to hug me.
> 
> ...


 
Bah, who needs hugs.

I can hug myself.

:'c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> As long as you're not creepy or have bad breath or smell of urine (unless you're my grandparents) I probably don't mind if you hug me. If I don't know you I'd probably think you're weird for doing it, but I wouldn't mind.
> 
> As if somebody would want to hug me.
> 
> ...


 
Ron Weasley!


----------



## Adelin (Jun 27, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Bah, who needs hugs.
> 
> I can hug myself.
> 
> :'c



;P You sure you don't want a hug~?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

Adelin said:


> ;P You sure you don't want a hug~?


 
But ewwww, physical contact.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 27, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> You want hugs Snowfox?
> 
> You sure?
> 
> ok!  *Hug*



Thank you c:


Thatch said:


> Bah, who needs hugs.
> 
> I can hug myself.
> 
> :'c



Would you like a hug? I think you do!

*hug*



Harebelle said:


> Ron Weasley!


 
*ᑈ*


----------



## Adelin (Jun 27, 2010)

Thatch said:


> But ewwww, physical contact.


 
Awww.....you DO need a hug!!

*hugs*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 27, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Awww.....you DO need a hug!!
> 
> *hugs*



OI!


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Awww.....you DO need a hug!!
> 
> *hugs*


 
You do know that it's invading personal space, yes? Don't be a furfag :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 27, 2010)

It's rude to assume familiarity with a total stranger when there is none, furries. :U


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

Blues said:


> It's rude to assume familiarity with a total stranger when there is none, furries. :U


 
are we strangers?


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> are we strangers?


 
No. Get in my pocket.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

Blues said:


> No. Get in my pocket.


 
*hops in* :3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jun 27, 2010)

I am a cuddle whoooooooooooooooooooooore :3

But only to people that I know and are very close to me, if I don't know you, I break wrists

but yeah, cuddles, hugs, crap like that, I'm all for
and at Furcons.... I can like random touchies slide, if their not gropes or something like that o.o


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 28, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Awww so cute. Hmm did you make that all by yourself? I wanna hug it so bad to feel how cuddly it is. ;D



I had it made. My skills at making one would be bad.
It is a bit fuzzy tho.

I think my new one thats being worked on will be more cuddly that the one I have now.


----------



## Sluggy (Jun 28, 2010)

You ha... HATE cuddling? What is wrong with you?


I'm a very cuddly kinda guy.  I like giving it more than receiving it.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2010)

Sarkonian said:


> So, I got a question for y'all. Well, no, it's not a question.
> 
> I hate cuddling. Or touching. Or anything like that. Since when the hell do you have to cuddle, lick, snuggle, or any of that to be a good furry? @_@ It's just... Creepy. To me. Unwanted attention like that gives me the willies. What about you guys?


 
Only if the other person is cute or somehow doesn't manage to disgust me (like most people).


----------



## Vriska (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't like cuddling.

Unless I have a stomach ache, then I need to cuddle a teddy bear.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 28, 2010)

I think the last time I got a random hug from a friend I turned around and punched him in the face by accident.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

if im in suit, i dont really mind it because sometimes that's the only way to get a point across
but irl, like, with my mate or a friend, i fucking hate it. i feel bad though because my mate is really affectionate and shes snuggling me and kissing all over my face, but deep down inside it makes me want to punch babies...


----------



## Enwon (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not a very cuddly person myself.  I'm not a big fan of hugging family members, and generally don't like to be touched.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 1, 2010)

cuddle slut here

i like the feel of being touched...makes me feel secure and safe


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 1, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> cuddle slut here
> 
> i like the feel of being touched...makes me feel secure and safe



Diddo to that!


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 1, 2010)

I could go for some cuddling about now.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd take cuddles from anybody! ^_^ But i guess i can understand why people hate it.


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Jul 2, 2010)

Hugs are one thing, i mean, i like hugs, but when its random people who are nuzzling you and shit, its pretty creepy.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 2, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> cuddle slut here
> 
> i like the feel of being touched...makes me feel secure and safe



Oh shit! a slut for cuddles?! What a whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore!


now that I've made my stupid Scrubs reference, I'll go kill myself now


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 2, 2010)

Dr_Nathaniel_J said:


> Hugs are one thing, i mean, i like hugs, but when its random people who are nuzzling you and shit, its pretty creepy.


 
I agree


----------

